# My creation, My son, My brother



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 17, 2011)

How is it your son and your brother, exactly?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 17, 2011)

Uh... You placed text and a black frame around a picture.

Wonderful.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 17, 2011)

i'm thinking....EoF?


----------



## Dangy (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, such a work of art. 


gtfo, please.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 17, 2011)

incest is hot on paper


----------



## wasim (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think will be the AlanJohn next one.........


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 17, 2011)

a true piece of art....
not...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 17, 2011)

Omg so sugoi. /shootmeplease


----------



## Gahars (Aug 17, 2011)

You've discovered how to make demotivational posters... more than 6 years after everyone else. Congratulations?

Also, if you're going to write stupid, nonsensical text, some grammar would be appreciated. After "2500 years", I expect that you would've learned how to use a period at some point. I don't think this is too much to ask for.


----------



## prowler (Aug 17, 2011)

Spoiler


----------

